# Nuovo stile di configurazione di APACHE dal 18/09/05

## lavish

Da oggi, 18/09/05, dovrebbe essere marcato stabile il nuovo stile di configurazione di apache (sia 1 che 2). 

A differenza di prima (<apache-2.0.54-r30), i files di configurazione non sono più in /etc/apache2/conf/, ma diretamente in /etc/apache2/; è cambiata inoltre la struttura dei files (un solo file di configurazione per apache, non 2)

Vi faccio un esempio del mio sistema (ho già apache2 ~x86 da qualche mesetto):

```
nebula ~ # ls /etc/apache2/ -l

total 128

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2081 Sep 11 16:27 apache2-builtin-mods

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 37482 Sep 15 09:32 httpd.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 39871 Apr 27 20:31 httpd.conf.orig

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 12958 Sep 11 16:27 magic

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 15020 Sep 11 16:27 mime.types

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Sep 11 18:21 modules.d

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    29 Jul 19 20:26 php.ini -> /etc/php/apache2-php4/php.ini

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 May  5 13:07 ssl

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Sep 17 17:56 vhosts.d
```

Oltre ad apache, cambierà la configurazione di TUTTI I MODULI correlati, quindi mod_php, mod_security and so on...

```
nebula ~ # ls /etc/apache2/modules.d/ -l

total 28

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1101 Jun  4 10:21 16_mod_python.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2980 Sep 11 16:27 40_mod_ssl.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 8151 Sep 11 16:27 41_mod_ssl.default-vhost.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  583 Sep 11 16:27 45_mod_dav.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1125 Jul 19 20:26 70_mod_php.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3812 Aug 15 15:34 99_mod_security.conf
```

Altre info le trovate qui:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~vericgar/doc/apache-stable-checklist.txt

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/apache-upgrading.xml

Buon divertimento, io sono già a posto   :Laughing: 

[EDIT]

Piccola puntualizzazione; attualmente il nuovo stile è presente su queste versioni (non ho idea se fra qualche ora cambieranno):

>=apache-2.0.54-r30 and >=apache-1.3.33-r10

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Buon divertimento, io sono già a posto  

 

Uh, bello, ce lo dici giusto prima di andare a letto  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ho messo lo sticky... giusto per tenerlo in vista.

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi permetto di aggiungere una cosa molto importante...

anche php è stato cambiato (letteralmente sconvolto).

ne è stata cambiata la categoria da dev-php a dev-lang, ed è cambiata la struttura dell'ebuild.

l'aggiornamento non è proprio indolore, ma non richiede nemmeno di essere dei geni. gli ebuild forniscono praticamente loro tutte le istruzioni del caso

una cosa importante da tenere in considerazione: dev-php/mod_php non esiste più. viene fornito già dal pacchetto dev-lang/php

----------

## .:chrome:.

dal 18-set-2005 dovrebbe divenire ufficiale la nuova versione di apache, presente in portage da diversi mesi, prima come hard masked, e fino ad oggi come  "~*"

con questa nuova versione il layout del server e dei file di configurazione seguono lo standard di apache.org.

in sostanza spariranno i due apache2.conf e commonapache2.conf a favore di un unico file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

questo significa che è stata riorganizzata la directory /etc/apache2, ma di questo ha già parlato lavish.

veniamo ai cambiamenti importanti:

la USE threads, su net-www/apache abilitano un modello di server a threads, anziché a processi.

il server diviene così più efficiente la gestione quando sottoposto ad alti carichi, mentre per i bassi carichi rimane più adatto il vecchio modello a processi ereditato da apache-1.3

un'interessante modifica all'ebuild permette di scegliere su quale tipo di core basare il server. è possibile scegliere il multi-process module che si desidera: il tradizionale prefork, oppure worker. sono disponibili anche threadpool e peruser. per maggiori ifnormazioni a riguardo...

quest'ultimo discorso vale però solo per apache-2. per apache-1.3 resta valido solo il discorso della USE=threads

da notare che esiste un solo ebuild net-www/apache. questo installa apache-1.3

mediante USE=apache2 viene installato apache-2.0

cambiamenti importanti ci sono stati anche nei moduli aggiuntivi di apache (in particolar modo php) ma per quello non ho ancora pronto tutto il malloppo  :Smile: 

----------

## unz

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mi permetto di aggiungere una cosa molto importante...
> 
> anche php è stato cambiato (letteralmente sconvolto).
> 
> ne è stata cambiata la categoria da dev-php a dev-lang, ed è cambiata la struttura dell'ebuild.
> ...

 

giusta osservazione  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Personalmente sono convinto che la strada intrapresa dagli sviluppatori di gentoo sia corretta dal momento che non avevo mai condiviso troppo la precedente suddivisione dei file di conf.

EDIT: Fatto il merge del thread di k.gothmog con questo dal momento che credo sia meglio centralizzare tutte le informazioni in un unico thread.

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Personalmente sono convinto che la strada intrapresa dagli sviluppatori di gentoo sia corretta dal momento che non avevo mai condiviso troppo la precedente suddivisione dei file di conf.

 

Sì ne sono convinto anche io... è proprio perchè il vecchio modello non mi piaceva che ho usato direttamente i pacchetti ~  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

Notizie fresche fresche... i developers gentoo dovrebbero iniziare intorno alle 22 di oggi ad apportare i cambiamenti per finire intorno all'una di questa notte  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## X-Drum

scusatemi quindi se ho ben capito, a partire dalle date forinte i files 

di configurazione di apache non saranno splittati in piu' parti,

ma questo vale anche per i vhosts?

----------

## Peach

allora.. situazione nel post aggiornamento del portage tree.

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -Duav world
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

questo dopo aver provato a togliere mod_php sperando si risolvesse la situazione, ma invece niente, quindi evidentemente mi serve mod_php. Che dite? provo a togliere anche php e poi vediamo cosa succede?

----------

## Yoghi

Step da eseguire 

```
emerge unmerge dev-php/mod_php dev-php/php 
```

e poi aggiungete questi due pacchetti tra quelli smascherati (~x86)

app-admin/eselect 

app-admin/eselect-php

lanciate il comando

```
emerge dev-lang/php
```

io cosi ho fatto e cosi ho risolto! 

PS: Attenzione ricordatevi di mettere tra le use flag -sasl e dba se usate il berckdb

----------

## Peach

Vorrei essere un po' più specifico di Yoghi per quanto riguarda l'aggiornamento di apache con php: innanzitutto nn cercate di aggiornare tramite apache, ma tramite php...

1) togliete i vecchi moduli di php : 

```
# emerge -C php mod_php
```

2) ora se provate a dare un emerge di php scoprirete che ci sono due categorie, una delle quali (dev-php) verrà presto eliminata in favore di `dev-lang`, ma cmq dev-lang/php è mascherato, quindi:

```
# echo "=dev-lang/php-4* ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

se smascherate interamente php avrete la versione 5 installata e nn è ancora slottata da quello che ne so...

3) php dipende a sua volta da un pacchetto (virtuale?) eselect-php che dovrete provvedere a smascherare:

```
# echo "app-admin/eselect-php ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

e se nn l'avete ancora fatto anche eselect:

```
# echo "app-admin/eselect ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

4) (opzionale) se avete tra le use flag anche +spell vi si chiederà di sbloccare ">=app-text/aspell-0.60", quindi vi basta dare un:

```
# echo "=app-text/aspell-0.60* ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

5) e ora basta dare l'emerge di php:

```
# emerge -av dev-lang/php
```

il quale vi emergerà automaticamente la nuova versione di apache  :Smile: 

spero di nn essermi dimenticato niente

[NOTA]... come al solito: sottolineo il discorso che le flag berkdb e gdbm necessitano di flag addizionali... nelle istruzioni che vi comparariranno vi verrà detto nello specifico quali flag aggiungere...

----------

## Guglie

ho emerso oggi apache x86: non ho pacchetti masked ne di apache ne di php ne di ssl

è una piccolezza, ma non vedo più la signature di apache come prima (Apache-2.x server (Gentoo-Linux) mod_php mod_ssl, ...), ma vedo solo Apache Server at localhost

inoltre pur avendo compilato con la use ssl e attivato mod_ssl in /etc/cond.d/apache2 apache rifiuta le connessioni https

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ipotizzo che possa essere un dettaglio modificato ai fini della sicurezza: non far sapere che versione di apache e di altri mod tu usi, rende meno immediato il lavoro ad un eventuale attaccante

----------

## lavish

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> ho emerso oggi apache x86: non ho pacchetti masked ne di apache ne di php ne di ssl
> 
> è una piccolezza, ma non vedo più la signature di apache come prima (Apache-2.x server (Gentoo-Linux) mod_php mod_ssl, ...), ma vedo solo Apache Server at localhost

 

Dal file di conf:

```
#

# ServerTokens

# This directive configures what you return as the Server HTTP response

# Header. The default is 'Full' which sends information about the OS-Type

# and compiled in modules.

# Set to one of:  Full | OS | Minor | Minimal | Major | Prod

# where Full conveys the most information, and Prod the least.

#

ServerTokens Prod

#

# Optionally add a line containing the server version and virtual host

# name to server-generated pages (internal error documents, FTP directory 

# listings, mod_status and mod_info output etc., but not CGI generated 

# documents or custom error documents).

# Set to "EMail" to also include a mailto: link to the ServerAdmin.

# Set to one of:  On | Off | EMail

#

ServerSignature On
```

Mi pare abbastanza chiaro, no?  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Ho syncato e aggiornato pochissimi istanti fa... tutto tranquillo per me. Senza avere alcuna entry in package.keywords, ho queste versioni di pacchetti installate in felice armonia fra loro:

```

[I--] [  ] dev-php/php-4.4.0-r1

[I--] [  ] net-www/apache-2.0.54-r31

[I--] [  ] dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r3

[I--] [  ] net-www/mod_security-1.8.7
```

dev-lang/php è ancora mascherato, quindi per il momento lo lascio al suo posto:

```

[I--] [  ] dev-php/php-4.4.0-r1 (0)

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage/)

[-P-] [  ] app-doc/php-docs-20050822 (0)

[-P-] [  ] app-doc/php-docs-4.2.3 (0)

[-P-] [  ] app-doc/php-docs-200403 (0)

[-P-] [  ] app-emacs/php-mode-1.0.5 (0)

[-P-] [  ] app-emacs/php-mode-1.1.0 (0)

[-P-] [M~] dev-lang/php-4.3.11-r1 (4)

[-P-] [M~] dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r1 (5)

[-P-] [M~] dev-lang/php-4.4.0-r1 (4)

[-P-] [M~] dev-lang/php-5.0.4-r1 (5)

[-P-] [  ] dev-php/php-4.4.0 (0)

[-P-] [  ] dev-php/php-4.3.11-r1 (0)

[-P-] [  ] dev-php/php-4.3.11 (0)
```

Cya!

----------

## Guglie

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Mi pare abbastanza chiaro, no? 

 

grazie (scusa, ma avevo letto solo il commento di ServerSignature   :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## federico

Proprio stasera stavo installando un gentoo apache su un nuovo server gentoo e non ci capivo un'acca, ho notato questo post, meno male che ne avevate gia' parlato voi  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

aggiungo una cosa riguardo il mio post precedente

ho avuto la necessità di smascherare dev-lang/swig visto che la corrente versione stabile (1.3.21) non è ancora stato sistemato per quanto riguarda le dipendenze e richiede ancora dev-php/php, cosa che invece non serve per le versioni mascherate (tipo 1.3.25)

----------

## lavish

APACHE

Preziose informazioni per chi volesse approfondire i cambiamenti avvenuti => http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/apache-developer.xml

----

PHP

Aggiornamenti su php: dev-lang/php verrà reso stabile l'8/10/2005.

Io continuerò ad usare finchè non sarà reso stabile il "nuovo" php:

dev-php/mod_php

dev-php/php

Cya

----------

## LastHope

Alla fine ieri ho aggiornato, ma mi sa che mi son perso qualcosa ahime...va tutto (APACHE+PHP), ma non riesco ad aggiornarmi alla versione 4.4.0-r1 di mod_php...mi segnala che l'ebuild di apache r30 mi blocca...come dovrei fare? La versione precedente che avevo era la r15, ma non riesco a ri-emergerla per via di altri pacchetti:

```

root@dani_lap dani # emerge --pretend =apache-2.0.54-r15

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] dev-libs/apr (is blocking net-www/apache-2.0.54-r15)

[blocks B     ] dev-libs/apr-util (is blocking net-www/apache-2.0.54-r15)

[ebuild     UD] net-www/apache-2.0.54-r15 [2.0.54-r31] 

```

Grazie a tutti  :Smile: 

LastHope

----------

## lavish

Prova a syncare ora e a usare le ultime versioni stabili dei pacchetti. Sono quelle che ho elencato qualce post più in alto  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root@dani_lap dani # emerge --pretend =apache-2.0.54-r15
> 
> ...

 

apache ha bisogno delle nuove versioni di apr

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> apache ha bisogno delle nuove versioni di apr

 

Sì infatti, è che lui stava cercando di fare il downgrade, per questo i due pacchetti apr* installati con la r30 di apache2 vanno a bloccare la vecchia  :Wink: 

----------

## LastHope

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Prova a syncare ora e a usare le ultime versioni stabili dei pacchetti. Sono quelle che ho elencato qualce post più in alto 
> 
> Ciao!

 

Grazie mille...sono riuscito ad emergiare senza problemi mod_php 4.4.0-r3 ...  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## GabrieleB

grazie per le info. Già che c'ero sono passato anche a dev-lang/php.

Passaggio quasi indolore, se non fosse per un "Call to undefined function: preg_match_all()" di php che ha richiesto l'aggiunta di "pcre" alle USE flags.

----------

## funkoolow

ma se uno volesse rimandare l'upgrade a tempo indeterminato senza dover rinunciare ad un eventuale comodo emerge -uD world, che pacchetti dovrebbe mascherare? basterebbe un

```

>=net-www/apache-2.0.54-r30

>=dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0

```

nel /etc/portage/packages.mask

o ci sarebbe bisogno di altro? al momento non ho tempo di mettermi a litigare con eventuali drammi post-update, ma vorrei cmq permettermi il mio emerge -uD world quotidiano senza troppi pensieri...  :Rolling Eyes: 

grazie a tutti!

----------

## funkoolow

uhm, domanda troppo stupida?

----------

## Guglie

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> uhm, domanda troppo stupida?

 

credo che basti maskare apache, in ogni caso prova e con un emerge -pv world lo vedrai subito

----------

## LastHope

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> PHP
> 
> Aggiornamenti su php: dev-lang/php verrà reso stabile l'8/10/2005.
> ...

 

Speravo di ricevere sulla ML o qui sul forum ulteriori conferme di cio'...ma al momento nada...(appena syncato, e nulla di nuovo...ma sara' perche' in America l'8 non e' ancora finito?   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Qualcuno riesce a confermarlo?

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Qualcuno riesce a confermarlo?

 

confermarlo no, però è appena arrivato un bel pacchetto di aggiornamenti per pacchetti strettamente collegati ad apache e php (pear, per la precisione)

in ogni caso se anche ritardano di qualche giorno non credo che morirà nessuno   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

La stabilizzazione di dev-lang/php è stata ritardata di una settimana e dovrebbe iniziare oggi  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> PHP Stabilisation Delayed A Week
> 
> We've decided to delay marking dev-lang/php stable for a week.
> 
> There are a couple of small fixes that we want to do to dev-lang/php, and there are still packages in the tree that haven't been updated to correctly work with dev-lang/php.
> ...

 

Fonte: Gentoo Planet

----------

## LastHope

 *lavish wrote:*   

> La stabilizzazione di dev-lang/php è stata ritardata di una settimana e dovrebbe iniziare oggi 
> 
> 

 

Grazie mille  :Smile:  ...ma quante diamine risorse ha Gentoo? Vedro' di aggiungermi quel sito per tenermi aggiornato  :Wink:  ...

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## f0llia

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> inoltre pur avendo compilato con la use ssl e attivato mod_ssl in /etc/cond.d/apache2 apache rifiuta le connessioni https..

 

Anche per me niente connessioni https.. in /ssl ci sono server.crt  server.key, apache2 è stato compilato con la use ssl e nei log non da errori..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma a voi funziona 

```
# /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
```

 :Question: 

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> [...]

 

```
nebula ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 stop

 * Stopping apache2 ...                [ ok ]

nebula ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting apache2 ...                [ ok ]
```

Sì...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

ok ma

```
cccp apache2 # ps xa | grep [a]pache

14902 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

14903 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

14904 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

14905 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

14906 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

14907 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

14908 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

15001 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

15002 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

15003 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

cccp apache2 # /etc/init.d/apache2 stop

 * Stopping apache2 ...                                                                            [ ok ]

cccp apache2 # ps xa | grep [a]pache

14902 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

14903 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

14904 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

14905 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

14906 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

14907 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

14908 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

15001 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

15002 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

15003 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D USERDIR -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

cccp apache2 # 

```

----------

## lavish

```
nebula ~ # ps xa | grep [a]pache 

26828 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D SSL -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D SECURITY -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

23460 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D SSL -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D SECURITY -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

27433 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D SSL -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D SECURITY -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

22805 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D SSL -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D SECURITY -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

 1344 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D SSL -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D SECURITY -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

13495 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D SSL -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D SECURITY -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

23200 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D SSL -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D SECURITY -D PHP4 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start
```

```

nebula ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 stop

 * Stopping apache2 ...                                                                   [ ok ]

nebula ~ # ps xa | grep [a]pache 

nebula ~ # 

```

Tutto ok qui... che versioni stai usando per curiosità?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La versione e'

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-www/apache-2.0.54-r31
```

----------

## lavish

La stessa mia... hai guardato nei logs?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> La stessa mia... hai guardato nei logs?

 

Non da errori

----------

## Yoghi

provato a lanciare apache direttamente senza init.d e vedere se va o eventualmente che errore da?   :Question: 

----------

## lavish

Visto che è passato abbastanza tempo dal cambio di configurazione, tolgo lo stato di sticky al thread

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Visto che è passato abbastanza tempo dal cambio di configurazione, tolgo lo stato di sticky al thread

 

eh già... peccato che i mantainer di php non si siano ancora decisi a completare quella dannata migrazione.

nessuno ne sa niente?

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma a voi funziona 
> 
> ```
> # /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
> ```
> ...

 

si

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Visto che è passato abbastanza tempo dal cambio di configurazione, tolgo lo stato di sticky al thread 
> 
> eh già... peccato che i mantainer di php non si siano ancora decisi a completare quella dannata migrazione.
> 
> nessuno ne sa niente?

 

nope, cmq sono riuscito a replicare/reinventare il vecchio setup di apache con il nuovo config style,

<sassata mode on>/me gradiva molto di piu' il vecchio approccio di gentoo <sassata mode off>

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> eh già... peccato che i mantainer di php non si siano ancora decisi a completare quella dannata migrazione.
> 
> nessuno ne sa niente?

 

Infatti.. quando lo faranno lo rimetteremo in sticky.. la lista stava diventando troppo lunga

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho chiesto a CHTEKK per il mio problema e mi ha detto che il bug esiste ma non ha soluzione.

----------

## llongi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho chiesto a CHTEKK per il mio problema e mi ha detto che il bug esiste ma non ha soluzione.

 

Questo sarebbe il bug per il restart etc. di Apache che certi processi rimangono on, strano però in effetti che da te rimangono tutti on all'infinito... Ah bon, semmai usa amico Bugzilla e assegnaci un nuovo simpatico bug.  :Wink: 

Riguardo al PHP, al momento non abbiamo date per stabilizzare dev-lang/php, c'è ancora da fare, ma io ne consiglio l'utilizzo già ora perché è molto più aggiornato e mantenuto, e gli ebuild funzionano _molto_ meglio, vedi nuove USE flags, controlli vari, nuove aggiunte etc., cmq per tenervi informati noi di norma annunciamo news su http://planet.gentoo.org/, per es. proprio ieri.

----------

